

Ideas Boston - A one day conference of ideas - altano
http://ideasboston.com/Speakers.aspx

======
altano
"The core of IDEAS Boston is an annual conference where leading innovators
present their latest – or sometimes their next – big ideas in a fast-paced
format that combines succinct and lively presentations, artistic breaks, and
time for networking and discussion."

Sounds interesting. I'm going to it this year but I'm not sure what to expect.
Tom Ashbrook is hosting it, so how bad could it be?

Has anyone been?

